# North Wales Hospital - Denbigh - Sept 2014



## Mr beady (Oct 15, 2014)

I need to start behaving so here is a report of a old hospital in Wales 








































​


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 15, 2014)

Amazing site but looking a dodgy in places but you got some great photos.


----------



## ironsky (Oct 15, 2014)

You didn't run into a man and his dog while there? Nice photos of this old asylum though if nothing done soon with the building it will just end up a pile of rubble..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice indeed. Love the external! I should really get up here, another one i want to visit


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 16, 2014)

Impressive place. Thanks for putting up this report, that is somewhere I would like to visit. Love the building materials used, especially the slate!


----------



## Dugie (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks like Elwyn has gone awol lately!

Nice pics I need to get myself here, thanks for sharing.

Dugie


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 16, 2014)

I was wondering if My Beady would meet Mr Beardy! 

Lovely shots that man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr beady (Oct 16, 2014)

No mr beardy for me. Thanks peoples although those saying they want to see it I wouldn't go out of your way it's a mess there.


----------



## GPSJim (Oct 16, 2014)

Great pics! It was a mess when I went a year ago, can't imagine it's getting any better. I think the best part was playing cat and mouse with the self appointed secca, shame you missed out on that


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 17, 2014)

Have you sold these to the fail yet m8


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 7, 2014)

Elwin is still there I visited a few months ago and bumped into him I must get some pics up and put a report up


----------



## Geordielad (Dec 10, 2014)

Who is Elwin may i ask and i heard this place is so awesome great pics


----------



## minister53 (Dec 10, 2014)

*great pics*

Thanks for these photos Mr Beady. One or two are brilliant and say so much about these old places. Minister53


----------

